# What do I need for this coat?



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I've never had a dog with a coat longer than a Lab's, so this is a whole new experience for me. 

Mysti was brought to the shelter as a stray running wild on a ranch. Her coat was terrible and she was really malnourished. Plus she was nursing puppies. They added coconut oil to both her and her food, so her coat is coming in good and it is shiny. I am slowly switching her from the food they gave me (mix of everything people donated) to 4Health from Tractor Supply, with whatever needs to be added. 

So based on these pictures. 



Do you think her coat will get fuller and what "type" of coat does she appear to have? She feels plushy. 
What grooming tools (besides a standard brush, which I have) will I need?
What problems do you see?
Tell me if you need better pictures.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

She looks just to have a normal double coat. I don't have the best vision so I can't tell if her coat quality is good or poor just from the pictures (sorry). It will be easier to tell by putting hands on her. On my husky x gsd I use regular slicker brush, nothing special. Some people use a furminator or deshedding tool but you to run the risk of wrecking their coat with that and I don't really find it necessary. Yes she sheds a good bit twice a year but the rest of the time it really isn't bad. She blows coat for about a week and a half and then it is over. You can speed the process by getting a professional grooming done during the shedding. Other than that good feeding and routine brushing (I only brush Freyja once a week or so) is all she probably needs. I don't even bathe Freyja very often.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks much like Thud's coat, and honestly for that all you really need is a pin brush and a slicker. It may very well blow like MAD a couple of times a year and there's certainly lots of shedding just in general, but it's not hard to care for. Just - do the brushing outside and sweep often ;-)


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

Remaru said:


> She looks just to have a normal double coat. I don't have the best vision so I can't tell if her coat quality is good or poor just from the pictures (sorry). It will be easier to tell by putting hands on her. On my husky x gsd I use regular slicker brush, nothing special. Some people use a furminator or deshedding tool but you to run the risk of wrecking their coat with that and I don't really find it necessary. Yes she sheds a good bit twice a year but the rest of the time it really isn't bad. She blows coat for about a week and a half and then it is over. You can speed the process by getting a professional grooming done during the shedding. Other than that good feeding and routine brushing (I only brush Freyja once a week or so) is all she probably needs. I don't even bathe Freyja very often.


It's sort of softer in places and rougher in places, if that makes since. 
We discovered today that she does not like baths (she rolled in bird poop). She will let me pick her up and put her in the tub, but if she hears water (even just scooping water up with your hands) she will fly out of there like she was burned. Standing in water is fine, standing in the rain is fine, laying in a water trough is fine, but getting water poured on her, hell no,she wants no part of it. 



CptJack said:


> Looks much like Thud's coat, and honestly for that all you really need is a pin brush and a slicker. It may very well blow like MAD a couple of times a year and there's certainly lots of shedding just in general, but it's not hard to care for. Just - do the brushing outside and sweep often ;-)


Luckily I have a dark colored carpet. :rockon:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've never had any success with a slicker brush. Maybe I don't know how to use them properly, idk. I like a pin brush and an undercoat rake.


----------

